# RLR Laundry Treatment



## lab80 (Feb 1, 2006)

Has anyone tried it? I read somewhere it was good for stripping diapers. I found some at Kroger today.


----------



## lisari (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never heard of it. Is it a brand of detergent?


----------



## lab80 (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's a link

Basically it's supposed to get detergent out of fabric and whiten whites and brighten colors.

I used it last night on my diapers, which I was pretty sure didn't have any residue or anything and there were actually bubbles in there









I just now took them out of the dryer and they do seem to be cleaner. ProRap covers and PF's. I think it may have even gotten some stains out that I've been fighting on a few PF's. But some of my covers are still stained pink on the inside


----------



## starflower1 (Oct 15, 2007)

What does stripping diapers mean?


----------



## lab80 (Feb 1, 2006)

Stripping diapers means getting all build-up and residue (from detergents) out of your diapers to help them with absorbacy and what not. Also helped with smells for us.

Most people strip their diapers by washing them in their washing machine with super hot water and Dawn dishsoap (just a squirt of it). And rinsing until there are no more suds. I personally stripped ours in the dishwasher (a lot of moms won't recommend this, as there is a chance of it being a fire hazard if a diaper fell onto the heating element) but it worked great for us. We didn't add anything to them, just washed them until there were no more suds, usually took 4 or 5 cycles.

Now that we have been using Charlies Soap instead of Tide we aren't having build-up issues, at least not NEARLY as bad, as there were some suds when I did use the RLR, 2 rinses and the suds were gone in the washing machine.


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

Bump.
Anyone know if I can use it with a Front Loader?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm actually using RLR right now as we speak. I just posted a thread about RLR this week and only got one response. It doesn't appear that many people are using this.

I use Charlie's soap and after using the RLR once we had major suds in the water. I put a second treatment in and there was still lots of suds. I did a full wash cycle w/o any soap and now I'm doing one more RLR treatment to see if there are still suds.

There are so many suds I'm wondering if it is coming from the RLR or if it is really coming out of the dipes. I was under the impression that RLR didn't suds. Since the one person who posted on my thread said there wasn't many suds I'm guessing it really did come out of the diapers.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is the cheapest place online to get it. I don't know what the shipping is though but everywhere else I've looked it's $1.99.


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

nak
I have the same sudsing issues.
Do you have a FL? I can't seem to find out if RLR is ok for these kind of machines.
definitely a build up issue. Do you dipes smell funky post-pee?

Have you been to diaperswappers? lots of mamas use it there...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
I'm actually using RLR right now as we speak. I just posted a thread about RLR this week and only got one response. It doesn't appear that many people are using this.

I use Charlie's soap and after using the RLR once we had major suds in the water. I put a second treatment in and there was still lots of suds. I did a full wash cycle w/o any soap and now I'm doing one more RLR treatment to see if there are still suds.

There are so many suds I'm wondering if it is coming from the RLR or if it is really coming out of the dipes. I was under the impression that RLR didn't suds. Since the one person who posted on my thread said there wasn't many suds I'm guessing it really did come out of the diapers.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll go check diaperswappers out.

No, they don't stink post-pee but they have before and we stripped them with just a continual wash method until there was no film on the water. I still had a bunch of suds so I think the next wash I do I'll give them at least two extra rinses and check for suds again. we have very hard water so I wouldn't doubt that it's a major soap build up.

Everything does look a lot brighter and cleaner though.


----------



## lafondsi (May 18, 2007)

RLR is awesome!

I have a front loader and I had a horrible issue with repelling pocket diapers. (Fuzzi Buns and Bum Genius) My daughter had a nasty rash and we were using a lot of diaper creme. So they were getting bad. I tried the dawn method and it didn't do anything (maybe I used too much, but I just kept washing these diapers over and over again). A local store, Zannadu that I usually get my diaper products from, sells it. (that's awesome that someone also found it locally!)

I had about 10 pocket diapers that held water like a tablecloth, huge beads just rolling around.. One treatment with RLR and they are like new! It's a miracle. I don't actually check for suds when I use it so I'm not sure about that question.

I typically wash my diapers with a touch of Allen's Naturally. I have never tried Charlie's but might try it next time I'm out.

Hope this helps. PS I have NO idea what RLR actually is. Looks like baking soda, but until you've tried it on a really hopeless batch of prefolds you won't believe the difference it can make!

Steph


----------



## verdepark (Jan 3, 2008)

I just placed an order and the Ground Shipping charge was $6.00.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Here is the cheapest place online to get it. I don't know what the shipping is though but everywhere else I've looked it's $1.99.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

^ Okay, then you would need to buy at least 9 packages if the shipping is $6.00 to make it the best deal. Otherwise you can get them on ebay for free shipping at $2 each.


----------



## verdepark (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
^ Okay, then you would need to buy at least 9 packages if the shipping is $6.00 to make it the best deal. Otherwise you can get them on ebay for free shipping at $2 each.

I'll be getting it on ebay next time...:


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I will get it through the place you did and pay the shipping because I have a couple of friends that cd also so we can just split the shipping. Last time I ordered 12 and kept 6 for myself. This was just last month and I've already used them all...I want to use them for my regular laundry as well since we have really hard water. Next time I'll probably order 20.


----------

